# Tournament search



## 365Outdoorsman (May 24, 2021)

I work weekends so I’m looking for some small tournaments during the week around central ga, Preferably Sinclair. Anybody know anything?


----------



## MFOSTER (May 30, 2021)

Tobesofkee has wed night tournaments like 7-11


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jun 23, 2021)

MFOSTER said:


> Tobesofkee has wed night
> tournaments like 7-11



Where do you register for them? Or do you show up to a particular ramp?


----------

